# Igf-1



## pimprn (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey i am planning my next cycle and was thinking about using igf-1 i only have 1 huge cycle under my belt. I dont know anything about igf-1 or what goes well with it or even if i am qualified to use it. If there is any stickied on this stuff or any good websites that explain it please post! i am 21 150lbs  5'7


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 29, 2010)

better buy some other gear for price of igf. i think all igf are research only and its all BS.


----------



## Perdido (Apr 29, 2010)

Check out Anthony Roberts site. He has some write ups on it for everything you need to know. IMO unless you got allot of cash to spend and time to site inject post workout the stuff isn't worth the effort.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2010)

*Insulin Like Growth Factor~IGF 1 *
_by Anthony Roberts_ - Insulin-like growth factor 1 is a growth factor which is very closely related to insulin. It carries the same amount of amino acids as insulin and responsible for the anabolic reactions to GH. IGF-1 is an important factor in childhood growth and is highly anabolic in adults. It is also known by the brand name Increlex and the generic name mecasermin.

*Background*

In the 1970's, IGF-1 was known as as "Sulfation Factor" and "Nonsuppressible Insulin-like Activity" (NSILA). In the 1980's, it was known as "Somatomedin C." The most popular type of IGF-1 available on the Black Market is a longer lasting version (more amino acids in length) known as Long R3 Insulin-like Growth Factor-I or Long R3IGF-I. Lr3igf-1 is more potent than the lesser versions which are no longer available on the black market. Of that type of IGF, there are two types commonly available (Media and Receptor grades, respectively). These last two types of IGF mostly just refer to the purity of what is actually in the bottle. 

*Action*

IGF-1 is released in the liver and binds to the IGF receptors within the cells, which ultimately causes a stimulation of cell growth (both causing new tissue formation and existing tissue growth) and an inhibition of cell death. It is a highly anabolic and anti-catabolic compound. For the athlete or bodybuilder, this had many positive effects: increased nitrogen retention and protein synthesis because it is highly anabolic. IGF-1 (in the presence of sufficient protein) actually promotes growth of new muscle cells, which increases the overall number of cells in the muscle.

IGF protects the neurons of the brain as well as promotes growth of new motor neurons, making it more possible to rapidly learn new skills during its use. IGF-1 is also responsible in connective tissue production, improves collagen formation and aids in cartilage repair. Similarly, it affects the bones by aiding in bone production and repair.

*Technical Data*

In a study done on young adult mice, a compound responsible for increased secretion of IGF-1 in muscle fibers was administered. There was an average increase of 15% in muscle mass and a 14% increase in strength. When the study was then conducted on adult mice, there was a 27% increase in strength in the injected muscles as compared with non-injected muscles. It was also found to prevent aging of the muscles. Muscle mass and muscle fiber growth were similar to the levels found in young adults. These effects are most likely due to the ability of IGF-1 to activate satellite cells, therefore stimulating muscle rejuvenation (1). 

In studies conducted where GH and IGF1 were used together, a greater increase of Lean Body Mass and fat reduction was found than by use with each compound alone (2). Researches also believe that use of testosterone would also increase IGF levels in muscle (3). In a 12 week study on subjects using IGF-1, IGF-1+GH, or GH alone subjects in this study, gained around 3kgs of lean mass, and lost around 2kgs of fat(4) . 

The complete human IGF-1 Long R3 IGF-1 is 2-3 times more potent than IGF-1 due to less ability to be made inactive by IGF binding proteins (5) (6). 

*User Notes*

I???m actually a very big fan of Lr3 IGF-1. For me, I???ve found that it???s had beneficial effects on helping me recover from training injuries and has shown to be very helpful in improving my strength, speed, and performance. I also noted some pretty enhanced muscle building effects and very enhanced fat burning when I???ve been on IGF???nothing on the level of Anabolic Steroids, but still, the effect was very pronounced. 
Most users opt for a dose of about 100mcg/day injected bilaterally in the muscle group just trained, immediately post workout.

I suspect that in the coming years, more and more professional athletes will be using IGF, as it is very difficult to test for, and many have switched over from GH to this compound already.

Anecdotally, IGF seems to stack best with Trenbolone and Testosterone, and there???s certainly some synergy between these compounds. Lately, MGF is being added to most IGF protocols. For a fuller discussion of how has been done, check out my article ???Peptides: The Next Frontier in Hypertrophy."

*IGF-1 Resources*





IGF-1 Prescribing Information





*References*
Viral mediated expression of insulin-like growth factor I blocks the aging-related loss of skeletal muscle function.Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 1998 Dec 22;95(26):15603-7.
Recombinant human growth hormone, insulin-like growth factor 1, and combination therapy in AIDS-associated wasting. A randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial. Ann Intern Med. 1996 Dec 1;125(11):865-72.
Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2002 Mar;282(3):E601
Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2002 Mar;282(3):E601-
IGF-I variants which bind poorly to IGF-binding proteins show more potent and prolonged hypoglycaemic action than native IGF-I in pigs and marmoset monkeys.J Endocrinol. 1997 Nov;155(2):377-86.
In vivo actions of IGF analogues with poor affinities for IGFBPs: metabolic and growth effects in pigs of different ages and GH responsiveness. Prog Growth Factor Res. 1995;6(2-4):385-95. Review.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2010)

*Recombinant human growth hormone, insulin-like growth factor 1, and combination therapy in AIDS-associated wasting. A randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial.

*Waters D, Danska J, Hardy K, Koster F, Qualls C, Nickell D, Nightingale S, Gesundheit N, Watson D, Schade D.
Department of Medicine/Endocrinology, University of New Mexico School of Medicine, Albuquerque 87131-5271, USA.



Comment in: 

Ann Intern Med. 1996 Dec 1;125(11):932-4. 
OBJECTIVE: To increase lean body mass and improve health status in patients with wasting associated with the acquired immunodeficiency syndrome (AIDS) by treatment with recombinant human growth hormone (rhGH), recombinant human insulin-like growth factor 1 (rhIGF-1), or both. DESIGN: Randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled clinical trial. SETTING: University of New Mexico Clinical Research Center and University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center. PATIENTS: 60 patients with AIDS and wasting as defined by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Patients were divided into four groups of 15 patients each. INTERVENTION: Group 1 received 1.4 mg of rhGH once daily plus placebo twice daily; group 2 received 5 mg of rhIGF-1 twice daily plus placebo once daily; group 3 received 5 mg of rhIGF-1 twice daily plus 1.4 mg of rhGH once daily; and group 4 received placebo three times daily. MEASUREMENTS: Body weight, body composition, muscle strength, protein catabolism, quality of life, and immune status were assessed at baseline, and changes in these variables were measured at 6 and 12 weeks. RESULTS: At 6 weeks, lean body mass had increased and total fat mass had decreased in the groups receiving rhGH, rhIGF-1, or both. Group 3 had the greatest changes in lean body mass (mean +/- SE, 3.2 +/- 0.59 kg; P < 0.001); only in this group were changes in body mass maintained at 12 weeks. Only patients in group 1 had improvement in muscular strength of the knees and upper body (P = 0.04) and quality of life (P = 0.01). Immunologic function did not improve in any group. *CONCLUSIONS: Growth factor therapy had significantly increased lean body mass and decreased fat mass by 6 weeks, but these improvements persisted for 12 weeks only in group 3. Growth factor therapy at the dosages used in this study is not recommended because the magnitude of weight gain was modest and improvements in quality-of-life measures varied.*

PMID: 8967666 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2010)

*IGF-1*

Most of the benefits of HGH are derived from IGF-1 including fat loss and lean mass gains. In many ways HGH can be thought of as an IGF-1 precursor. In vivo IGF-1 is created by the metabolization of HGH in the liver. 

The most noticeable short term result of IGF is fat loss. IGF prevents insulin from transporting glucose across cell membranes. As a result the cells have to switch to burning off fat as a source of energy. Other benefits of IGF-1 include:

???increased amino acid transport to cells
???increased glucose transport
???increased protein synthesis
???decreased protein degradation
???increased RNA synthesis

The one limitation of IGF-1 is that its half-life in vivo is extremely short. This limitation is overcome with the creation of synthetic long r3 IGF-1, which has a much longer half-life than both synthetic and endogenous IGF-1. Insulin-Like Growth Factor I, Long R3 is a Synthetic Peptide that is an analog of human IGF-I with a 13 amino acid extension at the N-terminus.

Long R3 IGF-1 is in sterile lypholized kits with Acetic Acid for dilution. Long R3 IGF-1 is a research peptide and is not intended to treat or cure any conditions and should be used as a research chemical ONLY.

*Steps for Dilution:*

???Each Long r3 IGF-1 kit contains:
???1000mcg of lypholized Long R3 IGF-1
???2 CC???s of 0.6% Acetic Acid
???10 CC???s of IV grade Sodium Chloride

*Step one: *

Remove the tops of the IGF-1 vial and the Acetic Acid

*Step two: *

Dilute the IGF-1 with 2 cc???s of Acetic Acid.

***Note: This creates a concentration of 500mcg/ml. So each 1/10 of a CC is 50mcg???s. After dilution store the IGF-1 in the refrigerator at approximately 4 degrees Celsius.

*Step three: *

Draw the desired amount of IGF in to a syringe.

*Step four:*

Draw twice the liquid amount Sodium Chloride in to the same syringe

*Step five:*

Administer to your test subject


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting this info.

/V


----------



## pimprn (Apr 29, 2010)

sounds comlicated.............mabye i should wait a little bit.


----------

